# My Fidelity Visa has been rejected 4 times in the last week!



## Floridatennisplayer (May 14, 2020)

I ordered about $150.00 worth of strings, over grips, and 2 hats from Tennis Warehouse.  I’ve spent thousands with them over the past few years.  Called me the next day....card was denied.  I called Visa...as there is well over 300k in this account.  They told me they are being extra cautious during this time as a lot of stolen cards.  I told them, this was a small order from an account I’ve done numerous transactions with over the years.  She suggested I call before I make any purchases.  I told her to forget that, I’m not calling my mommy every time I make a purchase.  

A week later, Guitar Center. Online purchase of a guitar.  One of many I’ve purchased.  Card was rejected. Called them ...we argued...I told them to stop watching my account.  If any fraudulent activity we can handle it after the transaction.  It cost me a long delay and missed my delivery for a gift on time.

Then...Amazon.....come on!!!!!  $38.00 for vitamins!!!!!  Called and argued again!  Then JBL for a Bluetooth speaker.  Same thing!

 I was told I should call before any purchase.  I told her no way am I calling every time I want to use my card.  You idiots haven’t ever done this in over 10 years, now you are denyi every freaking transaction.  So I called Fidelity today with my frustrations.  Hum, looks like they have been getting lots of complaints lately.  They are working with Visa to back off.

Rant over.


----------



## Judycat (May 14, 2020)

Covid 19 paranoia has settled into the nooks and crannies of our lives. Expect more weirdness.


----------



## terry123 (May 14, 2020)

No problems here with online ordering.  Ordered some steak medallions from QVC and they will arrive tomorrow.  No problem with the Q card I used.  Been a long time since I had any beef. Time to put the baking potatoes in the microwave and dig out the butter and sour cream.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

Good taste with that JBL speaker.
I have (4) L100s from the 70s.

Sucks about your card.  I've never had that happen before.  I take it it's a bank card and not a straight credit card?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2020)

I only had it happen once.

When I called the security number I explained that if I couldn't depend on the card each time and every time I would have to find another issuer.  I doubt that my threats had any impact on them but it hasn't happened since.

My new chip card fails authorization in the self-checkouts at the local Walmart at least twice before it finally goes through but I believe that is an internal Walmart issue.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 15, 2020)

I use my card at the local gas station and have to enter my zip code every time (same zip code) yet I can use it any where else without entering the zip!!


----------



## Lee (May 15, 2020)

When logging in to my bank account online this morning I put in my account number and password and then got a pop-up asking me if I prefer a phone call or text to get an additional number to log in with.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Judycat (May 15, 2020)

Yes I have that. It is a pain in the neck. When you log in, you are asked whether you want a call or text then they ring you with a string of numbers to enter. My suggestion:  Choose text.


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

Lee said:


> When logging in to my bank account online this morning I put in my account number and password and then got a pop-up asking me if I prefer a phone call or text to get an additional number to log in with.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?




Yes Lee,  my bank has been doing that for quite a while now.   ..   another layer of protection 

 I have them call me.  It's quick ...no biggie.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 15, 2020)

Lee said:


> When logging in to my bank account online this morning I put in my account number and password and then got a pop-up asking me if I prefer a phone call or text to get an additional number to log in with.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?





Judycat said:


> Yes I have that. It is a pain in the neck. When you log in, you are asked whether you want a call or text then they ring you with a string of numbers to enter. My suggestion:  Choose text.


I select an e mail and they send me a code to type in..Then they ask if I want to enter my computer as a dedicated devise..


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I use my card at the local gas station and have to enter my zip code every time (same zip code) yet I can use it any where else without entering the zip!!


We have one of those, too. I think the station wants to determine the amount of traffic from areas not nearby.


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

Lee said:


> When logging in to my bank account online this morning I put in my account number and password and then got a pop-up asking me if I prefer a phone call or text to get an additional number to log in with.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?



This happens with me occasionally.


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

ThankYOU,  for telling us about that, @Floridatennisplayer 

So we can be aware of it, in case it happens to any of us.

I would have been _much_ more shocked, and I would have thought it was something more specific about my own account, if it had happened to me, and you hadn't have told us about your experience with that.

I _am sorry it happened to you, though, and multiple times! _


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

Lee said:


> When logging in to my bank account online this morning I put in my account number and password and then got a pop-up asking me if I prefer a phone call or text to get an additional number to log in with.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


Not yet. I just paid my bills now.


----------



## MeAgain (May 15, 2020)

IMO this is a good thing, so many scams and ID thiefts now.


----------



## terry123 (May 15, 2020)

I don't have to enter an account number as I set up online banking a long time ago.  It remembers my ID and all I enter is my pass code.  It then shows my different accounts and the 2 credit cards I have with them.  Very easy to do. I get an email when my SS deposit is credited.  It also reminds me to close the window so hackers cannot access it.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 16, 2020)

That used to be my main credit card but since I switched to the chase sapphire reserve I have the other chase cards to

when I transfer the points I get on the chase Cards to the sapphire I get 50% boost for travel so I get more than the 2% on chase....right now we are getting 5% for groceries..when I move the points to the sapphire reserve I get 7-1/2% for travel since the 5% gets a 50% boost .

I much prefer the chase cards to Fidelity


----------



## Liberty (May 16, 2020)

We also have an Amazon card ...you get 5% back on anything you buy from Amazon.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 16, 2020)

Makes me wonder if something is going on behind the scenes at Fidelity (and others).


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 16, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I use my card at the local gas station and have to enter my zip code every time (same zip code) yet I can use it any where else without entering the zip!!


We have to use our zip at the pump as well, a lot of stolen cards are used at pumps, it’s a security measure.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I only had it happen once.
> 
> When I called the security number I explained that if I couldn't depend on the card each time and every time I would have to find another issuer.  I doubt that my threats had any impact on them but it hasn't happened since.
> 
> My new chip card fails authorization in the self-checkouts at the local Walmart at least twice before it finally goes through but I believe that is an internal Walmart issue.


Either Walmart's credit card processors are slow, or it's the bad internet infrastructure we have here.

I drive into the next big city and approval is near-instantaneous.  I try that here and get visions of some Flintstones woodpecker behind the scenes chiseling out the receipt.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> We have to use our zip at the pump as well, a lot of stolen cards are used at pumps, it’s a security measure.


Same here, except my county, the next one north and the next one south each only have one zip code.  Zip Code Approval is kind of a joke.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

Lee said:


> When logging in to my bank account online this morning I put in my account number and password and then got a pop-up asking me if I prefer a phone call or text to get an additional number to log in with.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


I think that part of that is because the system on the other end does not recognize your computer as being you.

I don't know if it's a browser setting or if it's because your Internet Service Provider changes your IP address periodically or something random.

I have some accounts that always recognize my computer, and others (Vanguard) that provide the option to check "Recognize This Computer," but text that security code 100% of the time regardless of what I do.

I've yet to call their Tech Support to walk me through how to have their system know it's me.  I bet you could call your bank's Tech Support to get that fixed so you never need that text as long as you use that "registered" computer.

These systems are weird.  Suddenly, I get security emails from Amazon saying that a computer they don't recognize has logged into my account, but it's the laptop I've had for years.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 16, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Same here, except my county, the next one north and the next one south each only have one zip code.  Zip Code Approval is kind of a joke.


I think they are trying to make sure the billing address matches the zip code you enter.   If someone attempted to use your card without knowing your zip code they wouldn't be able to.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 16, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I think that part of that is because the system on the other end does not recognize your computer as being you.
> 
> I don't know if it's a browser setting or if it's because your Internet Service Provider changes your IP address periodically or something random.
> 
> ...


If you clear cookies or upgrade your browser, etc., the little security token must be reset.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> If you clear cookies or upgrade your browser, etc., the little security token must be reset.


I gotta call Vanguard.  It's retained for my other financial accounts, even though my browser clears all cookies when I close it.

You might be right about the way Vanguard manages this.  It's no big deal.  I don't complain when there's an extra layer of security on my financial accounts.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I think they are trying to make sure the billing address matches the zip code you enter.   If someone attempted to use your card without knowing your zip code they wouldn't be able to.


Yup.

Sure are.

It's just kind of a joke where there's one zip code for the entire county.  Guessing it is a low security threshold.  And interestingly, they only do verification this at gas stations.  Kinda makes one curious as to what the charge-back (customer refund) process might be for gas stations.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 18, 2020)

OMG! You must be so frustrated and angry! I understand protecting customer accounts but I've never heard anything like that before! I take it it's your debit card because of the available amount you mentioned. I hope that annoying issue gets resolved soon.

Funny you mention Guitar Center. I'm getting ready to purchase a midi keyboard like the one my son just bought from them. Should get it this week.  I also shave a JBL product...my husband bought me the JBL Clip a few years ago. That little thing has pretty good sound....just the stereo is not adequately separated.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 18, 2020)

Lee said:


> When logging in to my bank account online this morning I put in my account number and password and then got a pop-up asking me if I prefer a phone call or text to get an additional number to log in with.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


Yes because I've set up two factor identification which has become common with banks and brokerages. With so much fraud in the world, I'm happy to take the extra minute (sometimes less).


----------

